# Heat on Reload RTA



## Craig Morgan (3/12/19)

Hi what would the best coil choice for the reload rta . I vape mostly deserts , and like a cooler vape


----------



## Grand Guru (3/12/19)

For a cool vape you’d better go for a single coil RTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yagya (3/12/19)

Dual nano claptons from the coil company works best in my reloads.


----------



## Willi (3/12/19)

What was really nice for me is if yoy resized or on a coiling rod May the coil company nano aliens 2.5m, was perfection. 
if you don’t want do you that lazy panda nano aliens go right in and it’s a cool(er) flavorful vape


----------



## Jengz (3/12/19)

Are you using it on a regulated, mech or pwm mod?


----------



## Craig Morgan (3/12/19)

Jengz said:


> Are you using it on a regulated, mech or pwm mod?


im using a gen mod and the cois are vape creations sweep coils ( 28x4/40) vaping at 60 w


----------



## Kylef901 (3/12/19)

I’m currently using the lazy panda nano aliens 2.5mm in my Reload. Not hot at all. 

although will be changing them for the Coil company ones once I receive them. 

another excellent coil and the best I’ve used so far are the crafted coils quad cores which I have in my fatality. I’m going to get another set to try in my reload RTA soon as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (3/12/19)

Craig Morgan said:


> im using a gen mod and the cois are vape creations sweep coils ( 28x4/40) vaping at 60 w


I use crafted coils tricores but find them nice and warm, in my other on my hex or noisy I have a set of khaos pwm aliens for a cooler vape and they are superb, a nice ramp up but cool vape, they are awesome! Got them for R180 at capital vapes in Randburg.


----------



## Ruwaid (3/12/19)

@Craig Morgan sorry don't mean to be divert here but this could relate to the temp of the vape. What I noticed was when I placed coils closer to the posts/airflow slots, the vape was warmer quicker than opposed to the coils being slightly higher up and more centered towards each other.

What is the majority rule with the coil positioning guys? How far from the base and how close to each other for flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (3/12/19)

Ruwaid said:


> @Craig Morgan sorry don't mean to be divert here but this could relate to the temp of the vape. What I noticed was when I placed coils closer to the posts/airflow slots, the vape was warmer quicker than opposed to the coils being slightly higher up and more centered towards each other.
> 
> What is the majority rule with the coil positioning guys? How far from the base and how close to each other for flavour?





Not the best Pic but my staple in the reload.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Craig Morgan (4/12/19)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 184459
> 
> Not the best Pic but my staple in the reload.


thanks you have helped me a lot , ill try moving my coils a little higher as you suggested


----------



## Ruwaid (4/12/19)

Thank you @Jengz
Do you perhaps have a side view of the coils (view thru the loops of the coils if that makes sense)


----------



## Ruwaid (4/12/19)

And hopefully a top view?


----------



## Jengz (4/12/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Thank you @Jengz
> Do you perhaps have a side view of the coils (view thru the loops of the coils if that makes sense)


It does make sense, will take one the next time I rewick... In all honesty if you are looking for a dual coil rta and wanting a cooler vape then the blitzen is the one. It is a superb and Imo the most underrated rta to date.


----------



## Jengz (4/12/19)

@Ruwaid the best I can do atm


----------



## Yagya (4/12/19)

8 wraps nano claptons


----------



## Ruwaid (4/12/19)

Thanks bud @Jengz 
How do these look?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (4/12/19)

See you guys have it closer to the sides than mine. This is where I get different opinions about the centered coils or towards the sides. From what I was told that towards the sides restricts the draw more and Flavour is best centered ? Again, this is what I was told only.


----------



## Jengz (4/12/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Thanks bud @Jengz
> How do these look?
> View attachment 184501
> View attachment 184502
> ...


Closer to the sides restricts the airflow but imo it strengthens flavour but again this creates a warmer vape. 

For my liking, this is too centered and won't suit my vaping style on the reload.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willi (6/12/19)

This would be for you best in my opinion. I have different builds for the reload and for a very flavorful and cool vape (when i favor fruits). The is my go to. Large clouds as well at 50watts and the position is perfect for a smooth airflow. 
2.5 inner diameter, once you pull the cotton through it’s perfect size for wicking without leaks


----------



## Willi (6/12/19)

Sorry forgot to pictures with cotton but the height is exactly as Ruwaid. For me just a mm closer to the airflow


----------



## Jengz (7/12/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Thank you @Jengz
> Do you perhaps have a side view of the coils (view thru the loops of the coils if that makes sense)





Not the best Pic but here you go!


----------



## Nadz1972 (16/12/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Thanks bud @Jengz
> How do these look?
> View attachment 184501
> View attachment 184502
> ...


Generally speaking from what I've seen guys do, is to pull the coils perfectly vertical while having the centre of the coils Facing the centre of the airflow (precisely like the WA0007 image in this post. This provides the most even amount of space between the coils and atomiser. Additionally, I would release the fire button a bit before you stop pulling. This allows removing a lot of excess heat out of the chamber, if that makes sense.


----------

